# TRITON Mof 001 mounting template



## Italianwoodworkingtools (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi people, I am a new entry in this fantastic forum. In Italy, where I live, there are some forums about woodworks but this is much better, congratulations.

I am retired, 60, and now I spend my time for my hobbies, woodworks and construction of wood tools in stainless steel. Now, some people ask me the insert plate predrilled for Triton Mof001 but I have not the template of this router. I asked to Triton but I have not been answered. Someone has it, please?
Thanks.
(I am sorry for my English mistakes)


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome, Alessandro , to the forum . You will like it here ! I am not able to help with your query , but no doubt someone will .





Rog


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Alessandro.

What I find in the Forum is: http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/19697-triton-mof001c-drilling-template.html
Click on the link for all the info - some of the info is below:

The hole placement for the 2-1/4 HP Triton router are the same as for the Porter Cable Speedmatic 7518.
Courtesy of James jw2170 https://www.dm-tools.co.uk/extraimages/MOF001Manual.pdf
According to Triton the TRA and TRC layouts are the same...


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Welcome, Alessandro. You will enjoy the forum. No problem with you English. I understood you perfectly well.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome Alessandro, to the forum. Your English is just fine. No problem at all. Good to have you.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Alessandro.


----------



## Italianwoodworkingtools (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you for your kindness and your advice . At the time I could not find the template , but I look forward with confidence.
Best regards.
Enrico


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Screw hole circle = 5.750"
In a square pattern x 4 places.
Hole diameter = how well you can drill.for 1/4-20 screws.
Routers.


----------



## Italianwoodworkingtools (Mar 5, 2016)

Ok thanks! And the hole for the lifter?


----------

